# Skyrim: Hauptquest durch, was nun?



## atkins (22. Februar 2012)

Hi,
schon vor einer Weile habe ich die Hauptquest mit meinem Nord-Krieger abgeschlossen. Als nächstes ziel hatte ich mir gesetzt mir ein, in meinen Augen, perfektes Ausrüstungsset zu bauen. Dazu habe ich zusätzlich zu Schmieden 100, was ich im Spielverlauf erreicht habe, sehr aufwendig Verzaubern auf 100 gebracht und meine Drachenrüstung bis aufs Maximum per Schmiedetisch und Verzauberung verbessert (inkl. je 2 Verzauberungen pro Teil). Selbiges gilt für meine Waffe und meinen Schmuck. Nichteinmal die seltensten Artefakte kommen an die selbsthergestellten Gegenstände heran, was ich sehr bedauere.

Nun fühle ich mich übermächtig und das Spiel ist selbst auf der schwierigsten Stufe keine Herausforderung mehr, so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor.

Weiß jemand, welche Herausforderungen es für einen solch aufgepumpten Char (lvl 46) noch geben kann? Wo finde ich noch mächtige und fordernde Gegner? Die mächtigsten waren meiner Meinung nach die Draugr aufm weg nach Sovngarde, leider kommt man da nur einmal hin. Die Falmer in der stillen Stadt habe ich auch alle, in der Hoffnung eine Art Falmeranführer zu finden, umgebracht ... leider auch das sehr leicht und ohne Anführer am Ende.
Habe angefangen alle Priestermasken zu sammeln, aber die sind leider verschwunden gegangen. Habe sie in meinem Haus in einem Nachttisch aufbewahrt, als ich dann Mobiliar für das Schlafzimmer gekauft habe, wurde der Tisch gegen ein Regal getauscht und die Masken sind weg, damit auch diese Herausforderung.
Gibt es noch besonders schwere Quests/Dungeons die ich aufsuchen könnte?


----------



## Tikume (22. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit sowas?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4406#


----------



## atkins (22. Februar 2012)

Danke, ist aber ein wenig plump finde ich. Aber durch den Mod bin ich auf einen anderen Mod des selben Modders gestoßen, der den Schwierigkeitsgrad ein wenig eleganter erhöht (durch bessere KI). Evtl. wäre eine Kombination aus beiden ideal. werde ich ausprobieren.
http://skyrim.nexusm...ile.php?id=1269


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Das war schon immer die Schwäche von TES, sobald man ne ultimative Hammer-Ausrüstung hatte, wurden die Spiele langweilig. Da kannst Du nichts gross tun, ausser ne schlechtere Ausrüstung anzuziehn wenn Du das magst, entsprechende Mods suchen, Dich damit abfinden, dass Deine Ausrüstung "zu stark" ist, nochmal von vorne anfangen oder aufhören.

Und am besten merkst Du Dir gleich für zukünftige TES-Spiele, dass man möglichst nicht an die stärkste Ausrüstung gelangen sollte, damit das Spiel immer interessant bleibt


----------



## tonygt (23. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das war schon immer die Schwäche von TES, sobald man ne ultimative Hammer-Ausrüstung hatte, wurden die Spiele langweilig. Da kannst Du nichts gross tun, ausser ne schlechtere Ausrüstung anzuziehn wenn Du das magst, entsprechende Mods suchen, Dich damit abfinden, dass Deine Ausrüstung "zu stark" ist, nochmal von vorne anfangen oder aufhören.
> 
> Und am besten merkst Du Dir gleich für zukünftige TES-Spiele, dass man möglichst nicht an die stärkste Ausrüstung gelangen sollte, damit das Spiel immer interessant bleibt



Ich hab die Drachenrüstung+Schild aber nur ein Ebenerzschwert bei mir sind die Kämpfe meistens immer noch spannend vor allem Magier bereiten mir herbe Probleme und einige Drachen Brutzeln mich mit einem mal Feuerspeien weg.


----------



## Xantaria (10. März 2013)

Craften lvln und auf Patches hoffen ist alles was dir bleibt


----------

